# Honour for robbery-foiling soldier - now discussion on crime in St. John's



## xo31@711ret (23 Feb 2007)

Well done, Terry. My old stompin' grounds seems to be getting worse as time goes on since I left St. John's 20+years ago. Good to see that their are folks like Terry around.

-gerry


----------



## midget-boyd91 (24 Feb 2007)

GAP said:
			
		

> Most people just don't want to get involved.



I've got a question. It is slightly off-topic, but not too far.  What would make it so that the Mounties wouldn't get involved? What takes priority over an event like this?  The reason I ask is because the movie rental place down the road was involved in an armed robbery and when the person behind the counted made the call to the local Mounties, she was told that the police were not going to be able to respond because of a busy night (I think it was New Years eve or some other party filled night), and it took nearly half an hour for the Mounties to show up.


----------



## Donut (24 Feb 2007)

If the perps already gone....it's not a priority.  If the knife's still at someones throat, you get the high-speed response, otherwise, it's a done deal, and another 30 minutes *probably* won't make a difference.  

You'd want a dog there ASAP after the event, if you had one, to track the guy down, but if that's not available it's probably not going to get solved any slower due to a 30 minute delay.

And, BZ to the good MWO.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (24 Feb 2007)

midget-boyd91 said:
			
		

> I've got a question. It is slightly off-topic, but not too far.  What would make it so that the Mounties wouldn't get involved? What takes priority over an event like this?  The reason I ask is because the movie rental place down the road was involved in an armed robbery and when the person behind the counted made the call to the local Mounties, she was told that the police were not going to be able to respond because of a busy night (I think it was New Years eve or some other party filled night), and it took nearly half an hour for the Mounties to show up.



Well mainly because the RCMP has no jurisdiction  ;D 

The Royal Newfoundland Constabulary has jurisdiction in St. John's, Corner Brook and Labrador West, the rest of the island falls under the RCMP.


----------



## chrisf (24 Feb 2007)

midget-boyd91 said:
			
		

> I've got a question. It is slightly off-topic, but not too far.  What would make it so that the Mounties wouldn't get involved? What takes priority over an event like this?  The reason I ask is because the movie rental place down the road was involved in an armed robbery and when the person behind the counted made the call to the local Mounties, she was told that the police were not going to be able to respond because of a busy night (I think it was New Years eve or some other party filled night), and it took nearly half an hour for the Mounties to show up.



NFLD sapper beat me to it, the mounties don't police Kilbride, the RNC do... the RNC are stretched thin on a normal night (They're in a massive recruting drive right now) but still, I'm certain they'd respond to a violent crime...


----------



## orange.paint (24 Feb 2007)

My cousin was in charge of the drug squad in NFLD (RCMP).And as far as I can remember there were only two dogs in all of Newfoundland,"Jerry"and "Storm".Did the RNC finally get a dog squad?

St.Johns is full of little punks on Oxy and coke.When my family who grew up in Buckmaster circle says "it's getting hard in town".....yep it is.They were using needles as well to hold up stores as well.Drugs and poverty breeds crime such as this.

We had some losers get in a racket with us downtown one night,said they were from "the blocks"(WTF right?).And of course one of the boys (loaded)I was with said "yah well were from the bay".Fighting occurred.Downtown is getting bad.You see them camped out in every closed store doorway.Smoking up or bumming money to get more.

Sad really the RNC don't have a better foothold on the whole city.Time for some more recruiting?


----------



## chrisf (24 Feb 2007)

EX_RCAC_011 said:
			
		

> My cousin was in charge of the drug squad in NFLD (RCMP).And as far as I can remember there were only two dogs in all of Newfoundland,"Jerry"and "Storm".Did the RNC finally get a dog squad?



Are we talking about drug dogs, tracking dogs, or attack dogs? I don't know much, or anything really, about police dogs, but I'd assume they'd all be seperate. (I vaguely remember somthing about a police dog named "storm" but I thought he belonged to the RCMP... in Gander maybe... I'm fairly certain both the RNC and the RCMP maintains K9 units in Newfoundland...)



> St.Johns is full of little punks on Oxy and coke.When my family who grew up in Buckmaster circle says "it's getting hard in town".....yep it is.They were using needles as well to hold up stores as well.Drugs and poverty breeds crime such as this.



Wow... if somone from Buckmasters circle is saying it's getting hard... it's getting hard... for anyone who doesn't know... Buckmasters circle is sort of like Sunnyvale minus the trailers...

Seriously though, in many ways, St. John's has cleaned up substantially from where it was in the past...



> We had some losers get in a racket with us downtown one night,said they were from "the blocks"(WTF right?).And of course one of the boys (loaded)I was with said "yah well were from the bay".Fighting occurred.Downtown is getting bad.You see them camped out in every closed store doorway.Smoking up or bumming money to get more.



The "blocks" probably refers to the the public housing projects in the western end of downtown (AKA the Froud Avenue Community area).

Don't know if I'd say downtown is bad, having a reasonable amount of experience with it myself, but stupidity occurs everywhere...



> Sad really the RNC don't have a better foothold on the whole city.Time for some more recruiting?



The RNC have been going through a large recruiting drive for the last few years, and are continuing this drive. They're actually running their own training courses at MUN now.


----------



## orange.paint (24 Feb 2007)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Are we talking about drug dogs, tracking dogs, or attack dogs? I don't know much, or anything really, about police dogs, but I'd assume they'd all be seperate. (I vaguely remember somthing about a police dog named "storm" but I thought he belonged to the RCMP... in Gander maybe... I'm fairly certain both the RNC and the RCMP maintains K9 units in Newfoundland...)
> 
> Wow... if somone from Buckmasters circle is saying it's getting hard... it's getting hard... for anyone who doesn't know... Buckmasters circle is sort of like Sunnyvale minus the trailers...
> 
> ...



Yep storm was central and Jerry was avalon.Jerry was my cousin's dog.Big sweet dog too,he kept him at home.
I looked around and didnt find text however here are 2 dogs on the RNC website,guess they did get dogs.
http://www.justice.gov.nl.ca/rnc/pictures.htm

St.Johns has cleaned up in certain ways,however IMHO the heavy drug problem is out of control there.I found there were more "homeboy's" doing dope on the sidewalk there than most other larger cities I've been in.However it was during the D day time peroid at MUN.

Remember you couldnt get pizza delivered at buckmaster lol.Buckmaster is quite quiet now in comparrision to hte 80's and shay heights has cleaned up big time too from what I hear.

Ahh ok low income housing."The blocks" sounds tougher I guess.

You from the rock as well?


----------



## xo31@711ret (24 Feb 2007)

I was gonna say....I spent time on Victoria Street, Mount Pearl, Hamlyn Road in the 70's & 80's. Had a lot of good friends from Buckmaster's Circle, the Heights, South side, Mundy Pond, in the 70's; they were 'hard' places then, but a 'different' kind of hard if you can call it that...


----------



## observor 69 (24 Feb 2007)

And this one from todays TO Star:

U.S. senior `snaps' masked attacker's neck


Feb 24, 2007 04:30 AM 
SAN JOSE, Costa Rica–A vacationing U.S. senior citizen killed an alleged mugger with his bare hands, and his travelling companions aboard a tour bus fended off two other assailants in the Atlantic coast city of Limon, police said.

The group of about a dozen cruise-ship passengers were climbing out of their vehicle Wednesday when the masked trio – one with a gun, the others with knives – attacked.

Suddenly, one of the tourists, a former U.S. marine in his 70s, pounced on the gunman and put him in a headlock, breaking his collarbone before eventually killing him, according to Limon police chief Luis Hernandez. 

"His neck was completely snapped," Hernandez said.

Police identified the dead man as Warner Segura, 20. The other two assailants fled. Hernandez refused to identify the tourist who killed Segura.

The U.S. embassy confirmed the account, but also refused to release the name of the former marine. Costa Rican officials said they wouldn't charge the American tourist because he acted in self-defence.

ASSOCIATED PRESS, REUTERS


----------



## chrisf (24 Feb 2007)

EX_RCAC_011 said:
			
		

> Yep storm was central and Jerry was avalon.Jerry was my cousin's dog.Big sweet dog too,he kept him at home.
> I looked around and didnt find text however here are 2 dogs on the RNC website,guess they did get dogs.
> http://www.justice.gov.nl.ca/rnc/pictures.htm



The RNC definitly does have dogs, no idea how many though.



> St.Johns has cleaned up in certain ways,however IMHO the heavy drug problem is out of control there.I found there were more "homeboy's" doing dope on the sidewalk there than most other larger cities I've been in.However it was during the D day time peroid at MUN.



Don't know if I'd classify dope users as a "heavy drug problem" as much as I'd call them an irritating nuisance, but the use of oxycontin has been on the rise in the past few years, to the point where it could be considered a serious problem. There have been more robberies in the past few years which have been drug related.



> Remember you couldnt get pizza delivered at buckmaster lol.Buckmaster is quite quiet now in comparrision to hte 80's and shay heights has cleaned up big time too from what I hear.



Buckmasters circle is still low income housing, but not the "ghetto" it once was... and shay heights has gone from the first place you'd check if your car was stolen to being rather classy property in some areas.

All the "rough spots" in St. John's have been substantially cleaned up since the 80's...

There's still a few localized spots trapped pretty hard in the welfare cycle though, which *I* think is almost more culturally driven then economically driven.



> Ahh ok low income housing."The blocks" sounds tougher I guess.



It's not a term in common use, I heard it from a few wiggers when I was working briefly with a community development project.



> You from the rock as well?



A townie at that.


----------



## IrishCanuck (28 Feb 2007)

Baden  Guy said:
			
		

> And this one from todays TO Star:
> 
> U.S. senior `snaps' masked attacker's neck
> 
> ...




 Wow that old guy can kick some ass!


----------



## geo (28 Feb 2007)

The retired marine might be a hero to some....
but with litigation he can go from hero to zero in no time flat....
- Imagine the family of the deceased going after the old guy. Accusations of excessive force and not having given fair warning that his arms are classified as dangerous weapons.....

The USA, the home of the litigious Lawyers that take up cases on speculation and a percentage of awards.....


----------



## Jacqueline (28 Feb 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> The USA, the home of the litigious Lawyers that take up cases on speculation and a percentage of awards.....



True for the ex-marine guy's lawyer as well.


----------



## Colin Parkinson (29 Mar 2007)

Some of the gun owners should use this as a reason to apply for an Authorization to Carry 3 (ATC) If they refused and the applicant was harmed or killed in a robbery the poop would hit the fan. ATC 3 exist despite the CFO denying it.


----------

